# Pre-Raphaelite screensavers



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Can you tell I've been putting off housework today?  Here are a few more screensavers, featuring paintings by Waterhouse, Millais, Rossetti, etc.:


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I love these! So Beautiful, thanks for taking the time to do them all. 

Your mermaid actually inspired me to go looking for more mermaids, so Thanks for that as well!


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

Who are the artists for the 5th and 7th screensaver shown. I have seen those before and love them but haven't been able to find out who painted those. Anyone know?


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Number five is "God Speed" by Edmund Blair Leighton. Seven is "Meeting on the Turret Stairs" by Frederick Burton.


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response. I love both of them and always wondered who painted them


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks, these are really pretty. I've had journals with two of these on the cover.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is one of my favorites: The Accolade by Edmund Blair Leighton


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

...and months later...

That last one is really nice!!!


----------



## ReaderK (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh noez! Where'd they go? 

Is there a mirror / alternative?


----------

